
Netflix are hiring professional binge-watchers to rate and review their shows - randomerr
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/netflix-hiring-professional-binge-watchers-12303047
======
overcast
Amazing considering they reset the ratings of all the millions of binge
watchers they already had. That stupid thumbs up, and thumbs down nonsense
wouldn't have been bad if it retroactively gave a thumbs up to anything you
rate 3 or higher. Yet here I am, re-rating movies/shows I've already done.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
But I think that's the point asking people to rate with stars, they behave
differently than asking if they liked/didn't.

People are more likely to highly rate a high brow period piece they didn't
enjoy than give it a thumbs up. So there is no translating old data to new.
Hence why they need fresh ratings.

They want the thumbs ups for low brow tv shows or comedies that people enjoy.

~~~
overcast
Thing is, the ratings weren't just a number of stars. They were clearly
categorized in a way that made sense when you based it on the language, and
not just a number value.

1\. Hated it

2\. Didn't like it

3\. Liked it

4\. Really Like it

5\. Loved it

Now I have to decide whether I loved it or hated it. Which is rare to be at
either extreme.

~~~
astrodust
The problem with star ratings, and this has plagued star rating systems since
their introduction, is different people have different rules. There's the
1/5-crowd where they either love it or hate it, and the 3-everything crowd
where everything's just meh.

There's also those that "save" their 5s for their absolute favourites, and
only hand out 4s save for special occasions.

If they had a system like "like/dislike" for preference data plus an
additional "I hate this, do not show anything like it ever again" and another
akin to "I love this, I will cancel my subscription if you don't renew it"
you'd get better data.

Some rating systems have a "super like" which you could dole out in limited
quantities. Maybe Netflix needs one!

~~~
overcast
I don't see that as a problem, since the rating system was tailoring content
for YOU. So whatever your rule set you decided to use for your rating, you
would continue to do so in the future, and it would recommend based on that.
That star rating you used to see for a movie, that was what Netflix determined
YOU would rate the movie if you saw it. Not what everyone else cumulatively
rated it.

~~~
astrodust
The problem is normalizing rating data that's all wonky like this to try and
tease out any meaningful patterns.

------
sct202
I hope they make their ratings better with this, b/c all the ratings on
Netflix are so bad at predicting what I like. I usually end up searching by
title or going with what's popular.

------
fenwick67
> The streaming giant have some highly-anticipated new releases coming out in
> April, including Jaws, Knocked Up and The Blues Brothers .

I guess 40-year-old movies are considered "new releases"

~~~
neverminder
Well, if (re)mastered in 4K HDR, otherwise not so much.

------
xkcd-sucks
When alcoholics rate booze, 40s and bumwine come out on top

